# NSW Ourimbah Creek



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally popped my 'Australian Bass from a kayak' cherry today! (sort of... it was from a little wave ski)
Fished Ourimbah Creek on the Central Coast this morning at about 6.30am. Have fished this same stretch four times in the last two weeks without so much as a hit, so I am particularly delighted with todays result. Please don't laugh when you see the fish, I am genuinely stoked just to be on the board!
Over the last few sessions I have thrown thousands of casts, used a dozen different surface lures, soft plastics, and diving minnows for ZIP.
I have had a lure stuck in every tree and on every snag and have literally thrashed the water for this fish!
The water levels have dropped over the last couple of days after recent rains left the creek fairly swollen and dirty. The weather is warming up again, so all signs are pointing to more bass...
Hopefully...
This guy fell to a bubble pop 45, on about my twentieth "last cast". 








Sorry for picture can't work out how to make it small enough to fit on here. The fish wasn't much bigger than the lure he took! Very aggressive species

Does anyone on here have any advice for this particular stretch of water? I'm not after secret spots or brands of lure or GPS coordinates, just some sound advice from someone who may have had success here before.
I have read everything I can about Bass as a species and have caught them from land and boat before (generally with a bunch of worms on a hook when I was younger), but reading about them and catching them are two very different things. 
Has anyone else had any luck on them recently in Ourimbah, Wyong or any other local creek? 
I am not a newbie to lure fishing, just to this angle of it, and have seen some awesome youtube videos of surface striking bass that get the blood pumping!
Any advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated. 
Ash
(amulloway)


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

grats on the lil fella. hav neva fished for bass me self. will have to give it a try for sure. have heard blades work well up there.

cheers 
jok


----------



## martojew (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey, My wifes grandad lives on ourimbah creek basically under the wyong Rd bridge. I Have fished from the bridge down to the tuggerah lakes mouth many times with good results on flathead, bream and what I called EP's only because of the high salt levels where I fish??. (May be bass look the same to me). If your not loosing plastics in the snags you'll struggle to get hits. All my fish come from over hanging or fallen timber. Flathead in the mouth of the creek between the chanel markers. I've got nothing at the bridge although there has to be fish there!
Do you live up that way? We'll need to catch up.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi there,I have had great days and poor days fishing the Budgewoi/tugerah lakes feeders only been doing it for the last 3 seasons so can't really expertly say if it's to do with location, weather, pressure, river height or what because they all vary and appear the same on good and bad days. Lure choice - well, last friday I fished a while and I didnt get a surface hit but a great fish on a plastic - I rig those with a weedless hook (g pattern worm hook I think they are) or a super light jig head. the weedless version means you can flutter them down into the snags...the lower you dare to go the better...you do miss the heart pumping surface hit that you crave though. For the surface lure id raise the size a bit to a 65 maybe or a cicada shaped lure try to fish them on the low light, the shady side of the creek and/or right into the deepest cover you can find. Once you do that a few hundred times you might just get a surface strike right at the yak when you least expect it and poo your pants  There's a shady bloke on here that I fish with JPkelly and he uses the little poppers, usually with rusted hooks and rings on, to great effect though so dont throw that lure out just yet.
My experience of ourimbah creek is the really tight, remote reaches you might expect to be teeming with giants and never fished isn't as good as the bigger pool just above the weir...
Hope this helps, keep going I know there are massive bass in there I have had a few up to the 40 mark but feel there will be way bigger with perseverance and luck. Be nice to see a photo of one on here with your name on it!


----------

